# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Mozemo li utjecati na spol djeteta?

## tatek

Bok drustvo!

Evo jednog znatizeljnog tate na ovom forumu ...

Zena i ja imamo jednog sina i zelimo jos jedno dijete i najradije bi curicu. No, mozemo li mi utjecati na to, pitanje je sad ...

Postoji teorija da se zacecem neposredno prije same ovulacije umnogome povecava vjerojatnost rodjenja curice (necu sad raspredati o bioloskom objasnjenju),a  zacecem na kraju ovulacije povecava vjerojatnost rodjenja sina, pa me zanima da li je netko cuo sto vise o tome, "primijenio" taj pristup, ima neke druge metode i saznanja itd. itd. itd.

Zahvaljujem na odgovorima!

----------


## mamma san

Čitala sam, nemam pojma gdje, da vjerojatnost za curicu je ukoliko su ciljani odnosi oko dan ili dva prije ovulcije, a za dečkića na sam dan ovulacije. Zašto? Jer spermići sa X kromosomom (cure) su sporiji ali duže žive, za razliku od spermića sa Y kromosomom (dečkići) koji su super brzi, ali kratko žive.

Dakle, ukoliko su ciljani odnosi dan - dva prije ovulacije, Y kromići će otići, ali postojane buduće cure (X kromići) će (do)čekati svojih 5 minuta!!

To kažu razne studije, ali da li je to baš tako, nemam pojma!!

----------


## tatek

Je, mamma san, to je tocno to objasnjenje koje sam i ja cuo.

No, zanima me da li to zbilja tako sljaka. Jel' netko zna iz prakse dan zaceca svog djeteta u odnosu na ovulaciju i jel se to slaze sa teorijom?   :Confused:

----------


## paulina

ja mislim  da je to ipak samo teorija, i ja bi sad jednu curicu, ali bojim se da na to nije moguće utjecati.
moja prijateljica je činila sva ta čuda da dobije sinčića, pa je ponovo dobila curicu i to na sami dan ovulacije, uz nekakvu specijalnu prehranu i sl.
ipak treba pokušati, zašto ne, ali i prihvatiti to više kao igru nego zaozbiljno pa ako bude sreće, ko zna?!! :D

----------


## NewAge

postoji teorija i sa kiselijom ili lužnatijom rodnicom. ne sjećam se dobro, ali znam da bi trebalo prije odnosa isprati rodnicu sa blagom otopinom octa i vode (da bi se stvorilo kiselo područje) ako se želi curica

isto tako postoji teorija koja govori kada žena mora svršiti (prije ili poslije muškarca) što također utječe na pH njezine rodnice

a ima i treća teorije koja govori o tome da seksualni odnosi moraju biti dugi i rijeđi ili kratki i češći, ali ne znam kaj je za koji spol. mislim da se to nadovezuje na ovu vašu teoriju o životom vijeku spermića  :D 

uglavnom imala sam frenda koji mi je tvrdio da on zna "raditi" curice (bez šale, objašnjavao mi je neke od ovih gore teorija). a i imao je dvije kćeri pa je valjda znao o čemu priča  :D

najbolje da prosurfaš netom, ima jako puno o te gore tri navedene metode  8) 

ima i metoda kineskog kalendara, ali u mojem slučaju nije točna  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Felix

pogledaj u arhivi na rodinom portalu - prije nekoliko mjeseci je izasao detaljan clanak o nacinima utjecaja na spol. 
potrazila sam i ja, evo nalazi se na RUJAN 2003.
kad sam vec nasla, evo i tekst...

*Curica ili dečko – pitanje je sad!*

Želja roditelja da utječu na izbor spola svoga djeteta stara je koliko i sam ljudski rod. Kako su vremena prolazila, tako su se stvarali mitovi i legende o tome na koje sve načine možete utjecati na izbor spola vašeg dijeteta. Kao npr: morate voditi ljubav tijekom puna mjeseca ako želite curicu, ili dječaci se 'prave' tijekom neparnih datuma. Naravno, takvi su «recepti» prilično smiješni i potpuno neuvjerljivi. No, zanima li Vas što kažu znanstvena istraživanja? Ako je Vaš odgovor potvrdan – svakako nastavite s čitanjem. 


Vodeće teorije o spolnoj selekciji zasnivaju se na činjenici da tjelesne stanice čovjeka imaju 46 kromosoma, odnosno 23 para. Njih 44 ili 22 para određuju boju kose, očiju, visinu itd, dok jedan par – tj. dva kromosoma, koja nazivamo spolnim  X i Y kromosomima, određuju spol osobe – gdje je XX kombinacija za ženski, a XY za muški spol. 

Za razliku od tjelesnih stanica - spolne stanice, spermij i jajna stanica, imaju polovičan broj kromosoma odnosno 23, te nose po jedan spolni kromosom. Jajna stanica ima uvijek X kromosom, a spermij može imati X ili Y kromosom. 

Spol djeteta određuje se tijekom začeća – tj. ako jajnu stanicu oplodi spermij s X kromosom, dobiti ćete djevojčicu, a ako spermij sadrži Y kromosom, imati ćete dječaka. Spol Vašeg djeteta, dakle, u potpuno ovisi o spermiju koji je oplodio jajnu stanicu.




Sperma se sastoji od mješavine X i Y spermija – koje zbog njihovih karakteristika zovemo 'postojani X' i 'brzi Y' – a njihov omjer u spermi je otprilike 50:50.

'Postojani X' – nosač ženskog spola: X-spermiji su veći, sporiji i žive puno duže. Puno su otporniji na vaginalnu floru i mogu preživjeti čak 5-6 dana.

'Brzi Y' – nosač muškog spola: Y-spermiji su manji, no imaju duži repić koji ih čini bržima i pokretljivijima, ali nisu otporni i ne mogu dugo živjeti, te u većini slučajeva umiru u roku od 2 dana.     

Obzirom na ove uočene karakteristike X i Y spermija – razvile su se teorije o tome kako možete utjecati na povećanje šansi u dobivanju toliko željene curice ili dječaka.

Prije nego što se 'bacimo' na same recepte – treba naglasiti da je vrlo važno, zapravo ključno, odrediti točan dan ovulacije jednom od standardnih metoda: mjerenjem bazalne temperature ili raznim pomagalima za otkrivanje ovulacije.

* 'Recept' za curice* 

'Tajming' – Vaš ključ uspjeha - imajte spolni odnos 3 dana prije očekivane ovulacije, a izbjegavajte spolne odnose 1-2 dana prije očekivane ovulacije, kako bi, kada nastupi ovulacija, jedini preživjeli spermiji bili 'postojani X' spermiji
Probajte smanjiti broj spermija prirodnim putem: učestalim odnosima. Naime, dokazano je da smanjeni broj spermija utječe na povećanje postotaka X spermija u spermi.
Probajte održati ph kiselost vaginalne flore: niti jedan spermij ne može preživjeti u ph kisleom okruženju, iako će malo kiselo okruženje uzrokovati da jedini preživjeli spermiji budu X spermiji – pošto su puno otporniji.
Kiselost i lužnatost vaginalne flore su klinički pojavni fenomeni tijekom menstrualnog ciklusa žene. Reproduktivni trakt većine žena je kiseo tijekom neplodne faze ciklusa, dok postaje sve više lužnat kako se ovulacija približava, što pogoduje životu spermija – posebice Y spermija.     

Kako bi 'zakiselili' vaginalnu floru možete probati prije seksulanog odnosa napraviti kupku s malo octa, a u prehrani se  preporuča pojačan unos kalcija i magnezija.

Seksualna poza koja se preporuča tijekom ejakulacije jest 'misionarski položaj' tijekom kojeg je dubina penetracije manja, čime je i manje vjerojatno da će izbacivanje sjemena biti blizu otvora cerviksa, gdje je cervikalna sluz lužnatija i kao takva više pogoduje Y spermijima.
Na osnovi opisane procedure – šanse da 'dobijete' curicu su 75-80% pod uvjetom da ste točno odredili dan ovulacije.

* 'Recept' za dječake* 


'Tajming' – ključ Vašeg uspjeha – imajte spolne odnose unutar 24 sata prije očekivane ovulacije: kako su Y spermiji brži i pokretniji, stići će na cilj puno prije X spermija
Povećajte broj spermija: suzdržavanjem od spolnih odnosa 3-4 dana prije začeća povećat ćete broj spermija, kao i udio Y spermija, čime su izgledi da dobijete dječaka puno veći. Samo pazite: preduga apstinencija može biti kontraproduktivna. 
Održavajte ph lužnatost vaginalne flore. 
Seksualna poza koja se preporuča tijekom ejakulacije jest 'odostraga': pri kojoj je penetracija dublja, čime ćete povećati šanse da će izbacivanje sjemena biti u lužnatijim područjima, blizu otvora cerviksa, koje prije svega najviše pogoduje Y spermijima
Za muškarce: popijte 'jaču' šalicu kave 15-30 min. prije seksualnog odnosa. Studije pokazuju da kofein ima stimulirajući efekt na spermije. No pazite: učestali i povećani  unos kofeina može imati kontraproduktivan efekat i utjecati na smanjenje broja spermija. 
Na osnovi opisane procedure – šanse da dobijete dječaka su 80-85% pod uvjetom da ste točno odredili dan ovulacije.

Ovim savjetima možete povećati šanse utjecanja na izbor spola djeteta prije samog začeća. No, trenutno ne postoji proces ili tehnika koja će vam garantirati da ćete dobiti djevojčicu ili dječaka. Na kraju, naglasimo da je za puno parova najveća nagrada i sreća da dobiju i imaju zdravo dijete bez obzira na njegov spol.

----------


## mamma san

Eh da!! To je tekst koji sam čitala!!!!  :D 

Što se tiče potvrde gore navedenog, ja i MM smo  :D  :D  :D  taman u vrijeme ovulacije (tu sam ziher!  :wink: ) i nosim malog dečkića (osim ako ne odluči u zadnjem trenu biti cura!  :wink: ).

----------


## tratincica

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3990134/

evo na to sam danas slucajno naletila pa mozda pomogne

----------


## jasenka22

Evo izvješća. Mi pratili upute sa ove navedene rodine stranice, držali se ko pijan plota. Ja htjela dijete, a tata sina. Radili sina, čakamo navodno curicu opet (99.99%) Ispali u onih manjih 20%. Koliko da ofucano zvučalo, istina je samo da je čeljade živo i zdravo. Ali tata bi sina, pa će biti možda i 3. A kako stojimo s genetikom, biti će i dalje seke.

----------


## panda

tatek, dobro nam došao,

navijam za bebca, pa bio muško ili žensko, važno da nas ima više...

Ovako, ja ti znam neki sistem izračunavanja perioda u kome se "prave" dečaci, odnosno devojčice. Ne mogu ojašnjavati, trebalo bi mi sto godina. Iskreno rečeno, ne razumem baš 100% naučno objašnjenje  (ali neko postoji). Važno je da funkcioniše. 

Računala sam ko-zna-koliko-puta i ovek ispalo tačno. Za proveru ,računala sam parovima koji već imaju decu, a naravno nisam znala kog su pola, i opet se potvrdilo da je račun tačan.

Ako želiš, daj mi napiši datum svog rođenja i tvoje supruge,pa ću ti izračunati kad vam je pogodan period za akciju.

Ne znam kako vam ovo zvuči, možda kao bapske priče, ali, kažem vam do sad se potvrdilo kao tačno. Taj metod mi je rekla rođaka koja je lekar i još mi je nešto objašnjavala kako i zašto, ali nisam ukapirala. Ona je oduvek želela sina pa ćerku, računala po ovom principu i tako je rodila.

pa sad, verujte ili ne.....

----------


## coccinella

Čuj, tatek, pa tebi je barem lako. Trebaš samo sve raditi drugačije nego prošli put kada ste dobili sina.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Šalim se, naravno, nemam pojma o ovome...

----------


## Kalina

Znam da je tema stara, al me podsetila - ja imam jednu kinesku tabelu za odredjivanje pola deteta , al' ne znam kako ovde da je stavim  :? 

kako bih u poruku mogla ubaciti attachment  :?

----------


## anchie76

Attachment se ne moze staviti... slika mora biti negdje na web-u pa je se onda moze insertirati.. u ovom obliku


[img]adresa slike na webu[/img]

----------


## Kalina

e bas bezveze  :/   a ja sam htela staviti neku kinesku tabelu za odredjivanje pola deteta, al ovako ne mogu, jer ne znam sa kojeg sajta sam je skinula   :Sad:  

ako neko hoce, mogu da mu posaljem na mail   :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

> ako neko hoce, mogu da mu posaljem na mail


Mozes ako zelis meni poslati na mail, pa ju ja stavim na web, i onda priljepim ovdje ...

----------


## mamazika

Tatek, navodno ljudi koji rade na odašiljačima, radarima i sličnim spravama (mislim muški) imaju curice, kao i oni koji su izloženi drugom mikrovalnom zračenju. Kolege od MM s jednog zavoda na FER-u svi imaju cure osim jednog koji je sina napravio nakon godišnjeg.
Ne znam da li pomaže mikrovalna pećnica   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

> Kolege od MM s jednog zavoda na FER-u svi imaju cure osim jednog koji je sina napravio nakon godišnjeg.


Dakle, stvarno moram decka na FER poslat ...   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

U međuvremenu je tatek dobio curicu!

----------


## plavaa

SUPER!! Dakle, upalilo je   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

> U međuvremenu je tatek dobio curicu!


rezultat slucajnosti, "planirane" akcije....? zracenja mikrovalne mozda?   :Laughing:  (ali mislim da je taj savjet tek nedavno stigao...)

tatek, javi se...  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Zaganjala sam ga ja na 3-6...
Valjda će se javiti!

----------


## tatek

He, fala Apricot na podsjecanju na ovu temu koju sam skoro zaboravio (usput, onaj post na vrhu teme je povijesni - moj prvi post na Rodi!  :D    :Laughing:    8) )!

Da, curica je stigla, ima vec 3 i pol mjeseca i nakon nesto problema pri i nakon poroda sad je sve kak treba!  :D 

A kak smo stigli do nje ... e, to cu vam sad reci!
Naime, od sve one spomenute matematike, kemije i ostalih prirodnih i drustvenih znanosti koristili smo samo malo matematike.   :Razz:    8) 
Naime, nakon sto smo odlucili "Hocemo jos jedno dijete i nek je cura ako moze" poseksali smo se prvi put bez zastite 2-3 dana prije ocekivanog pocetka ovulacije ... i, odmah u sridu!  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D  

A sad malo podrobnije:



> 'Recept' za curice 
> 
> 'Tajming' – Vaš ključ uspjeha - imajte spolni odnos 3 dana prije očekivane ovulacije, a izbjegavajte spolne odnose 1-2 dana prije očekivane ovulacije, kako bi, kada nastupi ovulacija, jedini preživjeli spermiji bili 'postojani X' spermiji 
> Probajte smanjiti broj spermija prirodnim putem: učestalim odnosima. Naime, dokazano je da smanjeni broj spermija utječe na povećanje postotaka X spermija u spermi. 
> Probajte održati ph kiselost vaginalne flore: niti jedan spermij ne može preživjeti u ph kisleom okruženju, iako će malo kiselo okruženje uzrokovati da jedini preživjeli spermiji budu X spermiji – pošto su puno otporniji. 
> Kiselost i lužnatost vaginalne flore su klinički pojavni fenomeni tijekom menstrualnog ciklusa žene. Reproduktivni trakt većine žena je kiseo tijekom neplodne faze ciklusa, dok postaje sve više lužnat kako se ovulacija približava, što pogoduje životu spermija – posebice Y spermija. 
> 
> Kako bi 'zakiselili' vaginalnu floru možete probati prije seksulanog odnosa napraviti kupku s malo octa, a u prehrani se preporuča pojačan unos kalcija i magnezija. 
> 
> ...


Evo kak je bilo kod nas:
- Tajming? Da, pretpostavljam da smo imali dobar tajming, seks 3 dana prije ovulacije, ali nije iskljuceno ni da je bilo npr. dva dana prije jer to MZ ne mjeri nego smo to zbog relativno stabilnog ciklusa samo procijenili onak odoka.
- ucestali odnosi? Hm, pa i nisu bas bili - zbog aktivnosti oko tadasnje kupovine novog stana, prodaje starog i trazenja kredita svi smo bili vec lagano zivcani i seks nam tih dana nije bas bio cesto na pameti ...   :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes:  
- Kisele kupke (kisele kise?)? Nismo se kupali u nikakvim octovima ili drugim kiselinama (delanec?   :Grin:  ) prije seksa tak da se tim nismo koristili
- polozaj? Nije bio misionarski, ne volimo ga bas previse ...

Dakle, ipak je vise-manje odlucila priroda, a mi smo malo pomogli dobrim izborom datuma ...

UBR, kaj se tice sina, kad je zacet ja sam radio u struci tj. dipl. ing elektrotehnike (koja ipak ne ukljucuje puno zracenja odnosno nista vise negoli je u bilo kojoj ne-tehnickoj) i ispalo je musko ... pa sad vi vidite.   :Wink:

----------


## Mirta30

*Tatek - čestitam*  :Laughing:  




> Kalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako neko hoce, mogu da mu posaljem na mail  
> 
> 
> Mozes ako zelis meni poslati na mail, pa ju ja stavim na web, i onda priljepim ovdje ...


Plavaa - da li si možda negdje "okačila"  kinesku tabelu. Malo me kopka  :Grin:

----------


## plavaa

> Plavaa - da li si možda negdje "okačila"  kinesku tabelu. Malo me kopka


Ne, Kalina se nakon ovog nije javila vise ...  :/

----------


## željka!

šteta, ja bi recept za curicu  :Sad:  
...ma u biti glavno da je živo i zdravo, kako kažu naši stari...i još da je curica  :Wink:  pa gdje bi mi bio kraj veselju   :D

----------


## plavaa

> šteta, ja bi recept za curicu  
> ...ma u biti glavno da je živo i zdravo, kako kažu naši stari...i još da je curica  pa gdje bi mi bio kraj veselju   :D


Potpisujem te!!   :Laughing:   8)   :Heart:

----------


## nika612

moj doktor je mojim poznanicima, nakon dve cure rihtao decka. i narihtao. pratio folikulometriju na uzv svaki dan, pa po onom prvo cure, pa decki, reko- sad eksn... i eto  :Wink:

----------


## Kalina

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Plavaa - da li si možda negdje "okačila"  kinesku tabelu. Malo me kopka 
> 
> 
> Ne, Kalina se nakon ovog nije javila vise ...  :/




kako se nisam javila  :?  plavaa, poslala sam ti jos juce tabelu na mail !!!!!!

----------


## plavaa

> kako se nisam javila  :?  plavaa, poslala sam ti jos juce tabelu na mail !!!!!!


 :shock: Idem vidit!

----------


## plavaa

> :shock: Idem vidit!


Vidi, dosla je.. 2 maila.. Idem vidit i puknem na net   :Smile:

----------


## Kalina

e dobro je, ja se vec nasikirala da nisam dobro poslala  :/

----------


## plavaa

Dakle.. Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting






> Kako koristiti tabelu:
> 
> U kom mesecu ste zatrudnele i koliko ste tacno godina tada imale?  Pronadjite doticni mesec u kojem ste zatrudnele, i ukrstite ga sa brojem vasih godina u vreme oplodnje. Tacka ukrstanja ce vam pokazati pol bebe.
> 
> Naravno, isti sistem vazi i za unapred planiranu oplodnju: Izaberite sa koliko godina zelite da zatrudnite i onda po mesecima birajte pol vase bebe.
> 
> p.s. dobro pazite na mesec u kojem imate rodjendan, jer od datuma vaseg rodjendana racunate se godinu dana starijom i na ovoj tabeli!

----------


## plavaa

Po ovome sam ja mami trebala biti decko, sestra cura   :Wink:

----------


## Kalina

Samo da napomenem da tabela sigurno nije 100 % tacna, a na vama je da proverite & malo se zabavite   :Smile:

----------


## Kalina

hehehee ja sam mojoj mami tacno ispala cura  :D

----------


## željka!

po ovome ja trebam čekati idući mjesec ako hoću curicu...
...istina je da nije 100% točna...ja jesam ispala cura, ali mi je zato seka u biti braco :/   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   a to nisam znala svih ovih godina  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
...ma, super je za zabavu  :Kiss:  
 :Love:

----------


## renata

po ovoj tablici su meni sve tri kceri trebale biti decko  :Razz: 

a ona prava metoda je kod nas odigrala tocno - nismo znali za nju, ali sad kad vrtim film unazad, sve tri curice su zacete u odnosu daleko od dana ovulacije, prva puno kasnije, druga i treca par dana ranije (vise od dva)

ja sam ovu metodu dobro proucila za slijedeci put  :Razz:  ako cu ikad skupiti snage za jos jedno  :Smile:

----------


## odra

I moja sestra i ja smo i trebale biti cure. 

A ako sam ja sad ostala trudna, malo je teže odrediti - na prijelazu iz siječnja u veljaču - jedno je curica a drugo dečko...  :Rolling Eyes:   Žele me ostaviti u neizvjesnosti  :Grin:

----------


## Mirta30

Prema današnjem UZV - meni štima - čekamo   :Saint:   pimpekića

----------


## ivancica

A mi Frana radili više dana prije ovulacije(znamo točno kad smo ga napravili  :Wink:  ) i eto, ispao muško, a ne žensko!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Po ovoj tablici sam ja tata svojoj kćeri   :Laughing:

----------


## plavaa

> Po ovoj tablici sam ja tata svojoj kćeri


Ovo je zgodna kombinacija   :Laughing:

----------


## Brunda

Izgleda da mi ove godine ne gine jedna curičkica   :Smile:

----------


## pikulica

Sve metode odradili po propisima, od rode naručili curicu, al opet čekamo dečka. Mojim dečkima je bilo malo žao, meni je svejedno, zapravo MM ni ne zna da je sretan(uštedit će brdo love koja bi sigurno otišla na haljinice)   :Wink: 

Nikola 27.10.2001.
Bebač 25.05.2006.

----------


## Elly

> No, zanima me da li to zbilja tako sljaka. Jel' netko zna iz prakse dan zaceca svog djeteta u odnosu na ovulaciju i jel se to slaze sa teorijom?


Hm, mi smo bas na dan ovulacije (najplodniji) zaceli - curicu   :Smile: .
Tak da ti mi automatski kvarimo statistiku   :Laughing:  

(BTW, onda za ovo 'planiranje' nisam ni znala  :/)

----------


## dolega

> Izgleda da mi ove godine ne gine jedna curičkica


nije valjda da si se primila posla?

----------


## Bomballurina

Nitko nije komentirao Pandin post, dolazi li ona još na forum? Elem, ima taj neki sistem izračunavanja po datumu rođenja, moja svekrva ga zna (a ja znam da je vještica  :Mad:  ) i koliko god nevjerojatno, meni i mojim prijateljicama uvijek je pogodila, nikada, baš nikada nije pogriješila. Za moje treće dijete dr je rekao na UZ da je žensko, a moja sveki olovku u ruke, žvrlj račun pis iiiii:"Kakvo žensko. kažem ja da će biti dečko." E, tu je jedvah dočekah i sa ogromnom simpatijom i razumijevanjem prema njoj nježno uzvratih: "Pa da, Vi sigurno znate više od doktora, ipak ste Vi frizerka." Uh, uz svu moju zluradost, BILA JE U PRAVU.
Ja još uvijek tvrdim da su njena pogađanja koincidencija, ali zar baš svaki put....? Svašta žene čuju po tim salonima......

----------


## ana.m

Da malo dignem iz prašine.
Pa po onome što piše, nama je prvi put ispalo onako kako piše. Ja sam izračunala kada su mi plodni dan. "Od prvog do zadnjeg" i tih tjedan dana smo se MM i ja bez iznimke keksali i ispao je dečko. Znači točno. A ako smo sada uspjeli napraviti bebu, po ovome što piše trebala bi biti cura. Svakih 5 dana, ne baš u plodne dane....Hm, samo mi malo nevjerojatno zvuči da od prve ostanem trudna   :Rolling Eyes:  !
A vidjet ćemo...
A kineska tablica, čista glupost, niš nije točno.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

tatek,tek sam sada vidjela tvoj "legendarni" prvi post   :Naklon:  (vidim da su ti teme zanimljive od samog pocetka   :Wink:  )

----------


## cokolina

> Da malo dignem iz prašine.
> Pa po onome što piše, nama je prvi put ispalo onako kako piše. Ja sam izračunala kada su mi plodni dan. "Od prvog do zadnjeg" i tih tjedan dana smo se MM i ja bez iznimke keksali i ispao je dečko. Znači točno. A ako smo sada uspjeli napraviti bebu, po ovome što piše trebala bi biti cura. Svakih 5 dana, ne baš u plodne dane....Hm, samo mi malo nevjerojatno zvuči da od prve ostanem trudna   !
> A vidjet ćemo...
> A kineska tablica, čista glupost, niš nije točno.


ajde napisi nesto vise o tome ili posalji pm. moze?

----------

BILA BIH VAM JAKO ZAHVALNA DA IZRAČUNATE MENI I SUPRUGU KAKO DA DOBIJEMO CURICU, IMALI SMO JE ALI JE UMRLA OD SINDROMA IZNENADNE DOJENAČKE SMRTI. IMAMO 3 SINA I NJIMA BI TO PUNO ZNAČILO. SUPRUG JE ROĐEN 17.01.1968 A JA SAM ROĐENA 10.06.1972. POZDRAV I PUNO HVALA

----------


## tatek

Zao mi je zbog smrti vase curice i nadam se da ce vam se posreciti sa slijedecim djetetom!

Datumi vasih rodjenja nisu biti vec datumi plodnih dana i vodjenja ljubavi, pogledajte postove sa pocetka teme!

Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## pirica

> BILA BIH VAM JAKO ZAHVALNA DA IZRAČUNATE MENI I SUPRUGU KAKO DA DOBIJEMO CURICU, IMALI SMO JE ALI JE UMRLA OD SINDROMA IZNENADNE DOJENAČKE SMRTI. IMAMO 3 SINA I NJIMA BI TO PUNO ZNAČILO. SUPRUG JE ROĐEN 17.01.1968 A JA SAM ROĐENA 10.06.1972. POZDRAV I PUNO HVALA


žao mi je zbog curice   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gejsha

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   moje saučešće   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## alexija

Zelila bi da ponovo komentarisemo na ovu temu




> Bok drustvo!
> 
> Evo jednog znatizeljnog tate na ovom forumu ...
> 
> Zena i ja imamo jednog sina i zelimo jos jedno dijete i najradije bi curicu. No, mozemo li mi utjecati na to, pitanje je sad ...
> 
> Postoji teorija da se zacecem neposredno prije same ovulacije umnogome povecava vjerojatnost rodjenja curice (necu sad raspredati o bioloskom objasnjenju),a  zacecem na kraju ovulacije povecava vjerojatnost rodjenja sina, pa me zanima da li je netko cuo sto vise o tome, "primijenio" taj pristup, ima neke druge metode i saznanja itd. itd. itd.
> 
> Zahvaljujem na odgovorima!

----------


## tatek

> Zelila bi da ponovo komentarisemo na ovu temu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tatek prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Kod nas je djelovalo, isprve - i sad imamo curicu od 4,5 godine!  :D 
(A kod sina nismo imali nikakva teoretska razmatranja ...   :Razz:  )

BTW, ako se dobro sjećam, ovdje je citiran moj prvi post na Forumu.  8)

----------


## alexija

sta znaci ovo BTW. Nova sam pa nisam upoznata.
Volila bi da sam se prije pridruzila ovom forumu.
Ima zanimljivosti i mislim da su tacne ove neke teorije.

----------


## tatek

> sta znaci ovo BTW. Nova sam pa nisam upoznata.
> Volila bi da sam se prije pridruzila ovom forumu.
> Ima zanimljivosti i mislim da su tacne ove neke teorije.


BTW ti je kratica za engleski izraz "By the way" odnosno kod nas se piše još i UBR tj. "Uzgred budi rečeno".

Dobro nam došla na Forum i nadam se da ćeš na njemu pronaći to što tražiš.
Što se tiče ove teorije, žena i ja se nismo baš puno zadubljivali u nju već ju jednostavno primijenili u praksi - željeli smo curicu (nakon prvog sina) i nju smo i dobili, iz prvog pokušaja u gore navedenim uvjetima.

----------


## alexija

OK.
Hvala. Nisam bila sigurna da ce opet funkcionisati jer se godinama niko nije javio.
Ja imam deckica od tri godine.
Ponovo smo htjeli deckica ali ocekujemo curicu.
Planiramo imati vise dejece, bar 4-oro.
Pa bi nam to dobro doslo.
Panda je pisala da to zna izracunati, pa bi volila da mi se javi i izracuna mi.

Super pa sam vas nasla.
Pozdrav

----------


## piplica

Da ne budem partybreaker, ali mi smo nakon dva dečka, radili curicu po SVIM oviim pravilima i kroz dva mjeseca ćemo dobiti..........trećeg sina!  :Grin:  

Kažem ja ginekologu, ajme doktore, što ću ja sa tolikim muškarcima u kući, a on će meni, lako ćete vi sa njima, ali što ćete sa tolikim snahama...  :Laughing:

----------


## tamaris

> Da ne budem partybreaker, ali mi smo nakon dva dečka, radili curicu po SVIM oviim pravilima i kroz dva mjeseca ćemo dobiti..........trećeg sina!  
> 
> Kažem ja ginekologu, ajme doktore, što ću ja sa tolikim muškarcima u kući, a on će meni, lako ćete vi sa njima, ali što ćete sa tolikim snahama...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## alexija

Hahaha.
Valjda i svako pravilo ima izuzetak.
Ali ja mislim da dosta istine ima u tome.Ali isto tako i da ima ljudi koji mogu bas 100 % izracunati tacno.
Pa sam mislila na ovaj nacin doci do njih.

----------


## Franny

mi bi isto sad curicu, nakon decka, ali nije nuzno.

slicno onoj kineskoj tablici s pocetaka ovog topica, postoji i Jonasova metoda zaceca gdje ti predvidi spol djeteta obzirom na lunarnu ovulaciju.
nisam usporedjivala te 2 tabele pa ne znam podudaraju li se ili odudaraju, ali mozda spol moze ovisiti i toj lunarnoj ovulaciji, tj. hopsanju u te dane...
cisto moje razmislajnje, ne znam.
na kraju krajeva, sve je u Bozjim rukama. 
i bitno da je dijete zivo i zdravo.
i da ne piski stojecki   :Laughing:

----------


## alexija

Znam jedan metod da nakon prvog djeteta, kada ostanete u drugom stanju sa drugim odmah znate pol.
Treba samo uporedit nalaze i vidjeti sta je doktor napisao.
Ako je za prvo bilo posteljica na prednjem zidu a za drugo na zadnjem 100 % je suprotan pol.
Pa vi koje imate vise djece provjeriti. 
Vidjecete da je tacno.
Cim sam nakon mjesec dana druge trudnoce otisla doktoru i rekao mi da je posteljica na zadnjem zidu a sa prvom trudnocom je bila na prednjem znala sam da je suprotan pol.
Nisam morala cekati jos 3 mjeseca da bi mi potvrdio. Ja sam odmah znala.
Uvjerite se.
Potvrdite ako sam u pravu, a jesam.   :Smile:   :D

----------


## a72

alexija,  :/  pa nisam bas sigurna ...to i nema neke veze...osim toga tako ne utices na pol , vec to i ako bi bilo tacno ti pomaze da saznas pol, ali da bi to saznala moras otic na uzv- pa kad vec odes onda je lakse pitati dr nego preturati po starim nalazima...  :Grin:

----------


## alexija

Da, znam da ne moze da se utice na pol.
Ali ja sam u 7-oj nedjelji trudnoce, poslije prvog ultra zvuka, znala da nosim djevojcicu, a beba je tek bila zametak i nisam mogla pitati doktora za pol.
U 20-toj nedjelji mi je to i potvrdio.
Potvrdile su mi i sve moje prijateljice da im je tacno.
A imam i prijateljicu koja ima 4 kcerke i htjela bi sina.
Kod nje je isto to bilo tacno.
Sigurno ce ici i na 5-to dijete.
Ja sam na ovoj temi velikim dijelom i zbog nje.
Eto drage moje vidite kako ima upornih :D

----------


## vlatka5

evo kod mene nije tako s posteljicom.prvo dijete dečko i posteljica sprijeda a drugo isto je dečko ( i to 100%) posteljica straga.

čak ona teorija da se 2-3 dana prije ovulacije rade curice pada kod mene u vodu.

----------


## alexija

Ja sam provjerila za nekih 20-tak slucajeva i sve je bilo tacno.
Zato sam i htjela da vidim da li je stvarno tako.
Drago mi je pa se javljate i sa suprotnim odgovorima., jer bas me je interesovalo da li je to potpuno tacno.
Pozdrav

----------


## Franny

ma nis nije 100% sigurno, sve dok se beba ne rodi. 
bas sam jucer pricala o tome na poslu i kolegici moje kolegice rekli su 100 % na svim UZVima na kojima je bila i na svim prgledima da nosi curicu i onda je rodial decka.
a mojo jako dobroj frendici su govorili suprotno, do samoga kraja, da nosi decka i rodila je curicu. cak im je rekla, kad ju je rodila,  nek ju nose onoj mami cija je jer da je ona trebala rodit sina  :Grin:

----------


## alexija

Da u pravu si.
I ja znam mnogo takvih slucajeva. Meni kaze da je 100 % curica.
Ja gledam u monitor i pitam se kako li on to vidi, a ja ne vidim uopste nista.
Ali kontam da oni to znaju jer to im je struka.
 :?  :/   :Wink:

----------


## alexija

Franny mozes li mi molim te nekako poslati tu Jonasovu metodu na pp ili je ipak moram naruciti i kupiti na nekom sajtu.
U stvari, mozes li mi objasniti kako da dodjem do nje.
Hvala
 :Kiss:

----------


## a72

evo je- Jonasova metoda
*alexija* sretno!

----------


## alexija

The free version of the Lunar Conception Calculator is not available any more.
Kada odem na onaj link i pratim dalje upute dodjem do ove recenice.
Losa sam sa engleskim jezikom ali shvatam da ta metoda nije dostupna vise.
Zato sam mislila da mi je neko posalje ako je ima.

----------


## sweetmint

> Ako je za prvo bilo posteljica na prednjem zidu a za drugo na zadnjem 100 % je suprotan pol.


Pobijam ti teoriju sa svojim primjerkom   :Grin:  
U prvoj trudnoci posteljica sprijeda - curica, sada u drugoj posteljica straga i kazu da je opet curica.

----------


## piplica

> The free version of the Lunar Conception Calculator is not available any more.
> Kada odem na onaj link i pratim dalje upute dodjem do ove recenice.
> Losa sam sa engleskim jezikom ali shvatam da ta metoda nije dostupna vise.
> Zato sam mislila da mi je neko posalje ako je ima.


Alexija, ne obaziri se na jonasa, meni za svo troje piše krivo (dakle, po njima bi ja imala tri djevojčice).

----------


## Franny

hjooj, tek sad sam ovo vidjela, sorry *alexia*  :Embarassed:  
takodjer sam sad skuzila da vise ne daju free prediction, mamicu im dlakavu! valjda je i njima recesija, haha. zao mi je, draga, ali sad se to izgleda placa, vele zbog njihovog daljnjeg istrazivanja.

kaj ja znam, meni je predvidjelo decka i bio je decko.

ma, kao sto rekoh, sve ovisi o mnogocemu :Shock:  konstelaciji zvjezda, kak je babi grah pao i sl.  :Grin:  
glavno da je zivo i zdravo, a ostalo je sve manje bitno  :Kiss:

----------


## MMK

alexia jonas računa plodne dane po položaju mjeseca u trenutku tvog rođenja, tzv lunarna O, npr. ja sam rođena par sati prije punog mjeseca i na osnovu toga svaki put na tih par sati prije punog mj. piše O, i za spol je bila neka poveznica kao ( pričam po sjećanju ) neki zodijački znakovi su muški, a neki ženski, pa kao na osnovu toga računa pol.

----------


## alexija

Ma da, sada se sve placa.
Postali su pravi  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ali uostalom nije toliko bitno da bi im platila za tu uslugu, ali interesovalo me je. Ali cula sam da je tacno...........
Planiram imati 4 djece :D  :D  :D  :D 
Ne bi bilo lose dva deckica i dvije curiciske.
Ali sve je u Bozijim rukama.
Pridrzavacemo se onih pravila o ishrani i danima ovulacije pa ako upali javim vam  :Laughing:  
Mada smo djevojcicu radili u najplodnije vrijeme :? 
Za posteljicu sprijeda ili s traga sam se dosta raspitivala, bila sam u bolnici 10 dana, cuvala trudnocu i mi onako zene dosadno nam, pricale i bas svima se potrefilo tacno, pa sam tjela provjeriti je li bas, ali nije izgleda.

----------


## alexija

Pronasla sam nesto slicno na www.astro.com.
Kazu da je slicno Jonasu.
Pa ako mozete uporedite mi.  :Wink:  
Ide se na special chart pa u padajucem meniju posljednja opcija.
Ispadne mi tacno vrijeme zaceca za oboje djece i pol.

----------


## spunky125

mi imamo sinčinu, i točnoje sve bilo i po kineskom ( i za menen, i za brata), i ono sa odnosom na kraju ovulacijepa ti vidi.

sad bismo htjeli curicu, a po kinsekom klaendaru ovo je prava godina za to,   :Laughing:  ionako smo se bacili na posao pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## M&A

> Pridrzavacemo se onih pravila o ishrani i danima ovulacije pa ako upali javim vam


Ovu metodu je testirao jedan ginekolog na vise od 5000 trudnica i uspjeh je 80%. a po toj metodi je moja frendica dobila sina,nakon tri kceri (vjerujem joj na rijec) ,pa ako koga zanima detaljnije da je priupitam  :Grin:  

A ovdje ima kalendar ovulacije ako kome treba.

----------


## alexija

80% ja tacno po ishrani ili po kalendaru ovulacije?
Sto se tice ishrane kod mene je oba puta tacno. Sada sa djevojcicom smo bili u fazi preseljenja u novi stan i najvise sam jela mlijeko i mlijecne proizvode(nisam imala vremena da spremam meso), a i po ovom predhodnom linku za ovulaciju mi ispadne djevojcica  :Smile:   :Smile: .Znam tacno i datum kada je nastala  :Laughing:  
Znaci tacno.
Z prvo dijete nisam bas najsigurnija, ne sjecam se ni kada ni sta.
Ima jos to neko pravilo ono kao svakih 7 godina se mijenja krv pa cija je mladja, sto bi rekle ''babe gatare''.
I po tom mi je tacno za oba djeteta.
To se gleda ovako:
Ako npr. u trenutku zaceca majka ima 25 god a otac 29 tada se broj godina dijeli sa 7. Kod majke je tri cijela i 4 ostatak, a kod oca 4 cijela i 1 ostatak.
Taj ostatak je bitan.
Ako je manji broj kod oca djete je musko a ako je manji kod majke dijete je zensko.
Provjerila sam na bar 15-tak sluajeva i samo mi jedan nije ispao tacno.
Znaci da je veliki procenat tacnosti.
Provjerite i vi pa javite iskustva  :Saint:

----------


## alexija

> alexija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pridrzavacemo se onih pravila o ishrani i danima ovulacije pa ako upali javim vam 
> 
> 
> Ovu metodu je testirao jedan ginekolog na vise od 5000 trudnica i uspjeh je 80%. a po toj metodi je moja frendica dobila sina,nakon tri kceri (vjerujem joj na rijec) ,pa ako koga zanima detaljnije da je priupitam  
> 
> A ovdje ima kalendar ovulacije ako kome treba.


Pa priupitaj je.
Ja se ovih dana bas bavim prikupljanjem statistickih podataka vezanih za pol djeteta.
Postacu jos malo ja ta koja zna odrediti pol  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## M&A

> 80% ja tacno po ishrani ili po kalendaru ovulacije?


po ishrani.



> Pa priupitaj je.


evo,zvala sam je.
kaze da je pocela (samo ona,muzic ne treba) s"ishranom za decka" dva mjeseca prije(a preporuca se cetiri mjeseca prije) nego su se bacili na posao.
za vrijeme te ishrane (potrazit ce je,pa ako nadje posalje mi da stavim na forum),paziti da ne uzimas nikakve lijekove jer cak i obicna sumeca tableta protiv glavobolje moze zeznuti zeljeni rezultat.
ali ona je za svaku sigurnost po ovom kalendaru,izracunala kad joj je dan ovulacije (musko   :Grin:  ) i zavela svog dragog (iako su dugo pricali o jos jednom bebacu,on jadnik tog dana nije pojma imao sta je ona isplanirala   :Laughing:  )
uspjelo 100%,tek poslije kad se rodio malac,kazala je muzicu za "recept",pa sad on zeli "provjeriti tu metodu i potvrditi rezultat" tako da se izgleda spremaju na jos jednog "pisulinca"  :Grin:

----------


## alexija

ok

----------


## alexija

> alexija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 80% ja tacno po ishrani ili po kalendaru ovulacije?
> 
> 
> po ishrani.
> 
> 
> ...


E bas super.
Postavi na forum i ja cu da se pridrzavam svega toga.
Pa poslije treceg i cetvrtog javim da li je upalilo. :D  :D  :D 
Ja ne bi pravila razliku veliku sada izmedju djece, pa ne znam kako bi to funkcionisalo. Cim drugo bude imalo par mjeseci bacili bi se na posao za trece.
Bojim se da mi ciklus ne bi bio redovan pa ne bi mogla ni odrediti dan ovulacije.
A i inace nemam redovan ciklus, krece se od 27 do 32 dana i konstantno tako.
Tako da bi morala po nekom mjerenju temperature ili slicno odrediti dan ovulacije.

----------


## alexija

Cao,
NIko se ne javlja vise  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Sta je bilo?

Naslasam i jednu zenu koja se zove Zlana Roda i uz minimalnu novcanu  naknadu racuna parovima zeljeni pol djeteta, preko emaila.
Pa ako nekoga interesuje mogu dati njenu adresu.
Ona tvrdi da se time bavi godinama i da je pomogla mnogim parovima i da do sada nije grijesila.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Franny

*M&A,* fora ti je taj kalendar 8) . onak za zabavu. jer kako to stroj moze tocno izracunati curicu ili decka, oduvijek me zanimalo?

*alexija*, ma opusti se, ne optercuj se spolom! pa zar je to stvarno tiloko vazno???
vaznije je mozda da je s djetetom sve u redu i da se normalno i zdravo razvija, da nema neki hendikep i sl. stvarno je manje bitno jesmo li se keksali  kad je mjesc bio u ovom, a sunce u onom polzajuu u odnosu na ostatak svemira i zvijezde ...

----------


## točkalica

> Ima jos to neko pravilo ono kao svakih 7 godina se mijenja krv pa cija je mladja, sto bi rekle ''babe gatare''.
> I po tom mi je tacno za oba djeteta.
> To se gleda ovako:
> Ako npr. u trenutku zaceca majka ima 25 god a otac 29 tada se broj godina dijeli sa 7. Kod majke je tri cijela i 4 ostatak, a kod oca 4 cijela i 1 ostatak.
> Taj ostatak je bitan.
> Ako je manji broj kod oca djete je musko a ako je manji kod majke dijete je zensko.
> Provjerila sam na bar 15-tak sluajeva i samo mi jedan nije ispao tacno.
> Znaci da je veliki procenat tacnosti.
> Provjerite i vi pa javite iskustva



hmm....meni je jedan čovjek kojeg ne poznam preko frendice nemam pojma kako izračunao ako zatrudnim do njegove 27 da će bit žensko, a kao onda kad sam bila trudna da je trebalo bit muško, jer imam dečkića doma. 
a pošto nam je eto dijete u planu, u zadnji čas po tome, baš me zanima dal će bit curica ili ne. iako mi je svejedno.

i ovo djeljeno sa 7, sa prvo dijete mi ispada točno, a ako ostanem sad trudna drug bi po tome trebalo bit curica...sad možda je metoda slična ili ista kao i s tim čovjekom osim što je njemu trebao datum rođenja.

eto pa kad jednom rodim drugo javim vam je li bilo točno!!

----------


## Franny

po ovoj racunici sa 7icom i ostatkom, ispada da je manji ostatak kod MMa i po tome je istina jer imamo sina 8)

----------


## Franny

e, da,ak bi sad ostala T (hipotetski, jer je stvarno nemoguce sad!!), ispalo bi da bi zaceli curicu ... steta sto to necemo moci provjeriti  :Sad:

----------


## Fae

Meni ono dijeljenje sa 7 nije točno: po tome sam trebala roditi curicu, a doma imam 3godišnjeg pišulinca....

Ali ovdje mi je točno izračunato pa eto probajte, fore radi  :Smile: 

http://www.thelaboroflove.com/chart/pred.html

----------


## Nina

Fae i meni je s ovim oba puta ispalo tocno!   :Smile:

----------


## točkalica

ups ja nešto ne kužim ..šta treba upisat u onaj drugi datum i sta s onim vremenom  da li za Hrvatsku označim broj 2??

----------


## Fae

> Fae i meni je s ovim oba puta ispalo tocno!


Ja sam upravo provjerila i za sebe i sestre i sve 3 smo ispale cure (mislim po tom kalkulatoru). Provjerila za još jednu kolegicu i ona je rodila sina kak joj je predvidjelo :D

Meni "predviđa" curicu u prva 3 mjeseca sljedeće godine pa ćemo vidjeti jel bude tak ili ne   :Razz:

----------


## Fae

> ups ja nešto ne kužim ..šta treba upisat u onaj drugi datum i sta s onim vremenom  da li za Hrvatsku označim broj 2??


Prvi datum je datum tvog rođenja, a drugi datum začeća - (Ja tamo stavim prvi dan menstruacije) tj. ovulacije... ono vrijeme ti je 2 za Hrvatsku

----------


## Franny

meni po tome ne ispada tocno. ja rodial decka, a ispada da je po njihovom curica. takodjer, kak netko moze znati tocan dan zaceca? ajd, mjesec u kojem se trudite -ok, ali bas tocan dan??? ja sam taj mjesec vodila bas u detalje na FFu podatke o odnosima u doba O, pa ipak ne znam tocno koji se dan zapelcalo...

----------


## ducy

> Cao,
> NIko se ne javlja vise    
> Sta je bilo?
> 
> Naslasam i jednu zenu koja se zove Zlana Roda i uz minimalnu novcanu  naknadu racuna parovima zeljeni pol djeteta, preko emaila.
> Pa ako nekoga interesuje mogu dati njenu adresu.
> Ona tvrdi da se time bavi godinama i da je pomogla mnogim parovima i da do sada nije grijesila.


iz iskustva moje kume moram reci da je ta Zlatna roda lazara neka, ne verujte!

----------


## niky88

*ducy* ima njih i više..mislim da nemožemo baš puno utjecat na spol djeteta a komoli neka Zlatna roda....
meni je najvažnije...samo neka je živo i zdravo..a ovo dali če bit curica ili dečo...to dragi Bog odlučuje.....   :Love:

----------


## babys

pozz draga. ako si baš svaki put pogodila i nama ćeš  :Smile:  on 03.08. ja 17.12. Želimo curicuuu  :Smile: ) ali da li ima veze da li ćemo začeti ove ili kroz par godina. Meni se čini da je nebitno jer nema godine nigdje da se navodi? pomagaj hehee

----------


## Beti3

Nikakva računanja ti tu neće pomoći!! Vi samo radite i radite, a što bude bit će.  :Smile: 
Malo možete pripomoći. Ukoliko želite curicu bilo bi dobro da mama ne doživi orgazam i da tata svrši što bliže ulazu vagine. To je čisto fiziološki. Ženski spermiji su otporniji i ako im otežaš, vjerojatnije je da će ženski prije stići, a slabiji muški će izgubiti utrku.
Ali, ako tata ima veći broj y spermatozoida, vjerojatnost za muško dijete je daleko veća. I obratno.
Jedino, centrifugiranjem sperme te inseminacijom, može se gotovo sigurno odrediti spol unaprijed. No, tko bi i zašto to radio? Danas ni kraljevima nije bitno da je muško prvo, i žene isto naslijeđuju prijestolja. :Cool:

----------


## ana-blizanci

evo baš ja čitam ovu "savjete" o datumima kad i kako, te gledam tabelu.... em je moj prvi sin trebao bit curica , em su blizanci nakon njega trebale bit cure  :Laughing: 
ja želim curicu, al mislim da nema teorije da ću je dobit jer kako je krenilo...sami muškići  :Smile: 

al ako ima još koji savjet, rado ga poslušam  :Smile:  dosadilo mi je slušat o nogometu, igrat se na spidermana, te voziti autiće  :Wink:  a imam toliko barbika iz djetinjstva da je to čudo...čak sam si i psa nabavil-- ŽENKU, samo da nisam jedina cura u kući  :Wink:

----------


## Beti3

Ako nemaš problema sa začećem možeš pokušati pomoći "ženskim" spermijima.
Čisto fiziološki ženski su spermiji otporniji, malo duže prežive "skriveni" u naborima sluznice maternice i jajovoda.

Tako da pokušaš imati odnos dva dana prije ovulacije i onda ništa dok ne prođe dva dana nakon ovulacije. Možda dobiju malo veću mogućnost.
Neki čak malo zakisele rodnicu, jer će osjetljivi y spermići zapeti u kiseloj okolini, a oni x spermići će se probiti.
Isto tako sluz koji se stvara za vrijeme ženskog orgazma, pomaže spermijima da plivaju uzvodno. Ako nema orgazma, teže im je plivati, pa opet x pobijeđuju.
I duljina puta-ako suprug svrši što bliže vanjskom otvoru rodnice, put im je duži, pa možda oni y "posustanu" prije cilja.

Ništa od ovoga nije recept 100%, samo daje veću vjerojatnost za dobiti curicu. Meni je uspjelo, ali tko zna da li zato ili je baš trebala biti cura. :Smile:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Ništa od ovoga nije recept 100%, samo daje veću vjerojatnost za dobiti curicu. Meni je uspjelo, ali tko zna da li zato ili je baš trebala biti cura.


Lijepo si to beti rezimirala, postoje jos i savjeti o prehrani, mislim da se oni isto odnose na kiselost/luznatost okoline... I oni savjeti o pozama..

Priznajem, i ja bi rado nakon 2 momcica jednu malu princezu, no covjek snuje, Bog odredjuje, 
pa neka bude kako je u zvijezdama zapisano, samo nek je zivo i zdravo <3

----------


## artep

> Ako nemaš problema sa začećem možeš pokušati pomoći "ženskim" spermijima.
> Čisto fiziološki ženski su spermiji otporniji, malo duže prežive "skriveni" u naborima sluznice maternice i jajovoda.
> 
> Tako da pokušaš imati odnos dva dana prije ovulacije i onda ništa dok ne prođe dva dana nakon ovulacije. Možda dobiju malo veću mogućnost.
> Neki čak malo zakisele rodnicu, jer će osjetljivi y spermići zapeti u kiseloj okolini, a oni x spermići će se probiti.
> Isto tako sluz koji se stvara za vrijeme ženskog orgazma, pomaže spermijima da plivaju uzvodno. Ako nema orgazma, teže im je plivati, pa opet x pobijeđuju.
> I duljina puta-ako suprug svrši što bliže vanjskom otvoru rodnice, put im je duži, pa možda oni y "posustanu" prije cilja.
> 
> Ništa od ovoga nije recept 100%, samo daje veću vjerojatnost za dobiti curicu. Meni je uspjelo, ali tko zna da li zato ili je baš trebala biti cura.




Eto i meni je uspjelo (nakon menge imala sam odnose samo do 1.plodnog dana) i nakon dva dječaka ,stiže nam djevojčica!

----------


## Beti3

Baš si mi osvježila dan. I čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

al kakve veze ima orgazam?
mislim da, poznata je cinjenica o brzim i manje izdrzljivim i sporijim i izdrzljivijim, al zasto zena ne bi mogla dozivjeti orgazam? i zasto ne svrsit gdje se inace svrsava?  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Opisala sam razloge gore. :Smile: 

Grčenja rodnice i maternice pomažu spermićima da brže idu uzvodno. Zato brojiti ovce u glavi :Cool: , da bi im otežale.

I duljina puta igra ulogu.

Iako, to ništa nije sigurno. Ali, ako budući tata ima podjednaki broj "muških" i "ženskih" spermija, ovi postupci će ipak uroditi plodom. :Smile: 

Ma, najvažnije je da urode plodom, živim i zdravim. Znam, naravno da znam. Ali, moram iskreno priznati da mi je tada saznanje da smo uspjeli napraviti curu, izazvalo ogromnu sreću. Ne kažem da mi i još jedan dečko ne bi dao sreću, ali...curica je bila baš ono što smo trebali. A lijepo je kada se želje koje se skrivaju u srcu, ipak ispune.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Beti kako se to  centrifugiranjem i inseminacijom može 100% odrediti spol? Čisto me zanima već samo dugo u MPO-u ali nisam još za to čula

----------


## Beti3

A, ne rade to. Nije dozvoljeno. Možda ako je neka bolest nasljedna po jednom spolu, ali ne vjerujem da bi to kod nas ni onda radili. Mislim da nikako nije etički. Iako ne kažem da to negdje u svijetu ne rade. 
Ali, ne vjerujem da je 100%, ništa u medicini nije 100%, tako da nisam nigdje napisala postotak.
Ali, teoretski se može...

----------


## beilana

Dogi style, na dan O, svrsavanje duboko nutra+ moj orgazam +kineski kalendar kaze decko = cekamo curicu  :Smile:  
Beti, skroz obratno od tvoga  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> A, ne rade to. Nije dozvoljeno. Možda ako je neka bolest nasljedna po jednom spolu, ali ne vjerujem da bi to kod nas ni onda radili. Mislim da nikako nije etički. Iako ne kažem da to negdje u svijetu ne rade. 
> Ali, ne vjerujem da je 100%, ništa u medicini nije 100%, tako da nisam nigdje napisala postotak.
> Ali, teoretski se može...


Ti misliš na PGD ali to se radi na embrijima a ne na spermiju, i da ne radi se kod nas, radi se vani i to u slučaju koji si navela ko je neka bolest nasljedna po spolu

----------


## Beti3

Ne, ne mislim na PGD. Ali, nije ni bitno. To je samo teorija. To centrifugiranje po težini.

*beilana*, bit će tvoj dragi ima puno veći broj x nego y kromosoma. Možda. A tko zna. Možda je baš taj jedan x-ić odlučio da on pobjeđuje svih, "no matter what". 
Pa sam išla računati. Mala bikica će se roditi. Nije ni čudno, odlučna od začetka. Ma, uživaj ti sa bebicom, spol je ipak u drugom planu.

----------


## artep

> Baš si mi osvježila dan. I čestitam!


Hvala :Very Happy:

----------


## artep

> Ma, najvažnije je da urode plodom, živim i zdravim. Znam, naravno da znam. Ali, moram iskreno priznati da mi je tada saznanje da smo uspjeli napraviti curu, izazvalo ogromnu sreću. Ne kažem da mi i još jedan dečko ne bi dao sreću, ali...curica je bila baš ono što smo trebali. A lijepo je kada se želje koje se skrivaju u srcu, ipak ispune.



X

----------


## Beti3

> Ne, ne mislim na PGD. Ali, nije ni bitno. To je samo teorija. To centrifugiranje po težini.
> 
> *beilana*, bit će tvoj dragi ima puno veći broj x nego y kromosoma. Možda. A tko zna. Možda je baš taj jedan x-ić odlučio da on pobjeđuje svih, "no matter what". 
> Pa sam išla računati. Mala bikica će se roditi. Nije ni čudno, odlučna od začetka. Ma, uživaj ti sa bebicom, spol je ipak u drugom planu.


Ups, ne kromosoma, nego spermija sa x kromosomom. Sorry, multitasking.

----------


## beilana

> Ne, ne mislim na PGD. Ali, nije ni bitno. To je samo teorija. To centrifugiranje po težini.
> 
> *beilana*, bit će tvoj dragi ima puno veći broj x nego y kromosoma. Možda. A tko zna. Možda je baš taj jedan x-ić odlučio da on pobjeđuje svih, "no matter what". 
> Pa sam išla računati. Mala bikica će se roditi. Nije ni čudno, odlučna od začetka. Ma, uživaj ti sa bebicom, spol je ipak u drugom planu.


Nisam ni skuzila tvoju gresku  :Razz: 
Da, taman bude bikica ak ne odluci mrvicu pricekati pa bude blizanac. Al da, odlucna od zaceca, haha. Znas kak je smjesna, nesmijem se u noci pomaknuti vec se ona budi i javlja, da slucajno nebi nest propustila.  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

takve su cure koje su "zacete ko muski"  :Wink:  
 :Razz:

----------


## beilana

> takve su cure koje su "zacete ko muski"


Haha. Neka onda. Ma super mi je vec sad. Mamina cura

----------


## carmina burana

A jel' pomaže za curu da uvaljam mužu klopati što više ukiseljene zimnice pa odmah u njemu pokokam one "y"  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

Više bi pomoglo da tu zimnicu staviš na put spermićima  :Laughing: , no kako bi to izgledalo i kako bi peklo...ne mogu ni zamisliti, ustvari prolila sam se od smijeha zamišljajući.

----------


## mašnica

Podižem

----------


## Vrci

Evo samo da kažem da imam kolegicu koja je puno googlala i skupila informacija kako da naprave curicu. I kaže da su baš poštovali to što piše. Čeka dečka  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> Podižem


Sretno

----------


## Apsu

> Evo samo da kažem da imam kolegicu koja je puno googlala i skupila informacija kako da naprave curicu. I kaže da su baš poštovali to što piše. Čeka dečka


Hahah

----------


## Zelena vila

meni je uspjelo!!  :Grin: 
 ja sam si oduvijek jako željela curicu...  no u pocetku nisam bas pazila na sve recepte hahahaha pa sam dobila prvog sinka, pa nakon dvije godine drugog sinka... 
i onda sam odlucila ipak primijeniti sve recepte za curicu koji su mi se cinili razumnim i prihvatljivim plus jedan koji je praznovjeran ali mi je simpatican - roza vrpca i kuhaca ispod jastuka hahahaha (barem sam se s mužem jako smijala kad je to otkrio)
dakle kupovala sam testove za ovulaciju kako bi ju uspješno izbjegla, pazila na prehranu, pojacala unos magnezija, prije odnosa se kupala u razrijeđenom octu, pazila na poze..
nadala se da ce mi statistika konacno biti naklonjena jer starije mame cešce rađaju žensku djecu...
i tako, nešto je od toga upalilo i evo cekam curicu  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

što znači starije mame?

----------


## mašnica

> Sretno



 :Razz:

----------


## Peterlin

> što znači starije mame?


Paaa... ja sam rodila dva sina, u 38 i 39. godini... Valjda starije znači 50+, hehehe...

----------


## Beti3

> što znači starije mame?


Čisto fiziološki gledano sve trudnice starije od 35 (33?) su starije mame, pa ma što mi mislili o tome. Ja sam kao 39ogodišnja trudnica bila sama sebi mlada k'o rosa i baš me bilo briga za dijagnozu multipara vetusta  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Mislim da pre 'stariji parovi' imaju malo vise sanse za devojcicu, cisto zbog razlika u zenskom i muskom spermatozoidu, plus je sredina za oplodju generalno nesto nepovoljnija nego u mladosti. Mi bismo mogli da budemo skolski primer - dva decaka pre tridesete, dve devojcice posle tridesete. Rekla bih da ima i veze s ucestaloscu odnosa, ali sve je ovo ipak paradigma iz nekih proslih vremena. Ljudi danas zive drugacije, svakakve varijacije su u igri.

----------


## Zelena vila

pod starije mame sam mislila na mame starije od 35..
da pojasnim, prvog deckica sam rodila sa 36, drugog sa 38 i sad cu sa 40 curicu...  
 zato sam i napisala da sam se nadala da ce mi statistika KONACNO biti naklonjena  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Podižem


Ne možeš.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam prvog rodila relativno stara, klinku sam rodila u toj vašoj granici starosti, klinca s 40+

inače moja baka je imala 3 dečka, i 18 godina nakon zadnjeg rodila moju mamu u 42 godini.

----------


## mašnica

> Ne možeš.


Zašto? Prestara sam?  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zašto? Prestara sam?


Ne možeš utjecati na spol djeteta. Dob nema veze s tim.

----------


## Peterlin

Pitanje glasi - zašto bi netko želio utjecati na spol djeteta?

----------


## jelena.O

> Zašto? Prestara sam?


kolko?

----------


## Beti3

> Pitanje glasi - zašto bi netko želio utjecati na spol djeteta?


Recimo zato sto vec ima dvoje djece istog spola, pa zeli promjenu. Ili, jer mu je umrlo dijete jednog spola pa u ludilu tuge, zeli jos jedno toga spola. Ima tih razloga.
A vrlo je jednostavno pridrzavati se par naucno dokazanih cinjenica koje bi mogle ipak prevagnuti na stranu zeljenog spola.
Bit je u rijecima: mogle bi.

----------


## mašnica

> kolko?


Ne smatram se starom, manje od 40  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

možda dobiš i blizance!

----------


## zutaminuta

> A vrlo je jednostavno pridrzavati se par naucno dokazanih cinjenica koje bi mogle ipak prevagnuti na stranu zeljenog spola.


Koje su zanemarive s obzirom na to koliko spermija sadrži samo jedna kapljica sperme.  :Coffee:

----------


## Beti3

> Koje su zanemarive s obzirom na to koliko spermija sadrži samo jedna kapljica sperme.


Nisi u pravu.

----------


## Peterlin

> možda dobiš i blizance!


Ili trojke, hehehe....

----------


## zutaminuta

> Nisi u pravu.


Jesam.

----------


## Calista

Mi sanjamo o curici...Iako nismo spremni na jos jednu bebu ja grickam bademe i orahe za svaki slucaj

----------


## Beti3

> Jesam.


Nisi, ali pametniji popušta  :Wink:

----------


## Tanči

Hahahahaha

----------


## Zelena vila

ja mogu reci da je vecina mojih prijateljica koje su se ozbiljno oko toga potrudile  :Smile:  dobilo bebu željenog spola..
 ne sve, ali vecina je..
 normalno da ti je u tome, kao uostalom u svemu u životu potrebno malo srece...
 pa mislim, poput Beti3, da stvarno neke naucno dokazane cinjenice mogu prevagnuti na stranu željenog spola..

----------


## mašnica

> Ili trojke, hehehe....


Uh...to bi mi bilo malo previše...a postoji malo strah trece trudnoce jer prvo dijete je rodjeno 3 tj ranije, drugo 6tj. ranije trece bi moglo zbog oslabljenih misica jos ranije...uh...ne znam...

----------


## Peterlin

> Uh...to bi mi bilo malo previše...a postoji malo strah trece trudnoce jer prvo dijete je rodjeno 3 tj ranije, drugo 6tj. ranije trece bi moglo zbog oslabljenih misica jos ranije...uh...ne znam...


Ovo s trojčekima sam se malo zafrkavala, ali ima toga...moj stariji ima kolegu koji ima dvoje braće blizanaca. A preuranjenog poroda se  ne boj, vidimbda je prošlo više od 3 godine od zadnje trudnoće.... 

Za odabir spola - pa probaj(te), možda se posreći, a ako ispadne i drugačije, znači da je baš takobtrebalo biti... Sretno!

----------


## tocekica

Malo sam proučila "znanstvene metode" (vrijede dok se ne dokaže suprotno, što je jako često).
Ako želite dečka tempirajte odnos kad je puni mjesec (ali to vrijedi samo ako i ovulirate tada). Stvar je u vaginalnom pH (koji je više alkalni kad je mjesečina i višem porastu BBT (nisu mjerili progesteron, tako da ne znam zašto je došlo do višeg porasta temperature)
"Sarkar M, Biswas NM. Influence of moonlight on the birth of male and female babies. Nepal Med Coll J. 2005 Jun;7(1):62-4. Erratum in: Nepal Med Coll J. 2005  Dec;7(2):96. PubMed PMID: 16295726."

Tempiranje odnosa prema sluzi. Pratili su ovulaciju po Billingsovoj metodi, i ako su imali odnose prije pojave najobilnije prozirne plodne sluzi (EWCM) onda su dobili curicu, a neposredno nakon dečka. 
 "McSweeney L. Successful sex pre-selection using natural family planning. Afr J Reprod Health. 2011 Mar;15(1):79-84. PubMed PMID: 21987941"
Ali to je ovaj rad pobio 
"Scarpa B. Bayesian Inference on Predictors of Sex of the Baby. Front Public Health. 2016 May 24;4:102."  Ujedno je utvrdio da duljina folikularne faze ne utječe na spol.
Naravno, naj raširenija metoda je tempiranje odnosa po Shettlersovoj metodi koja navodi da su Y spermići manji i brži, a X izdržljiviji( LINK na metodu).
I zato ako želite curicu, planirajte odnose prije ovulacije, i zakiseljujte vaginu (netko je spomenuo kupka od octa, ali mogu i vaginalete acidosalus ili nekih vag. probiotika), a ako želite dečka odnos nakon ovulacije (ili na samu O). Kad smo kod pH, nakon uzimanja antibiotika pH se povisi (jer se pobiju laktobacili). 
(inače, ja baš u to sve ne vjerujem  :Cool: )

----------


## jelena.O

pričo mi kolega kak je ženi ginekolog reko da će dobiti dečka ( imali su stariju curu) , oni sve kupili plavo kad ono rodila se ponovo cura, pa su kasnije morali raditi dečka.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jesu spomenuli može li ići malo kiselog kupusa u vaginu? Ja bih još dodala bibera i posolila. Onda je zagarantirano dečko.

----------


## tocekica

> Malo sam proučila "znanstvene metode" (vrijede dok se ne dokaže suprotno, što je jako često).
> ...
> (inače, ja baš u to sve ne vjerujem )





> Jesu spomenuli može li ići malo kiselog kupusa u vaginu? Ja bih još dodala bibera i posolila. Onda je zagarantirano dečko.


kad bi netko stavljao kiselo zelje onda bi radio curu, a sad netko stavlja sodu bikarbonu/baking soda za dečka (LINK). 
Daj mi par dana vremena i naći ću za sol i biber sigurno podatke  :Grin:   :Wink: .
Zezam se!!
Ma, sve je dobra zabava. Samo želi napomenuti da je netko ovdje spomenuo "naučne metode". Ako ste imalo prolazile po bazama onda ispada da sve utječe na spol ( i položaj, i dan u tjednu i sat i da li je žena ljevak itd). Evo, u spomenutom prvom članku indeksiranom u pubmed bazi ispada da ako Vam je O u vrijeme punog mjeseca da ćete roditi dečka. A ostala dva koja sam navela imaju suprotne zaključke.

----------


## zutaminuta

Čini mi se da ciljaju na ono da su xy sporiji pa im ne treba otežavati.

----------


## Peterlin

A ima tu i zdravoseljačke logike koju ste možda i spomenule, ali nisam otvarala sve linkove - misionarski položaj (dulji put - pogodan za xx) vs doggy style (kraći put - pogodan za xy)

----------


## tangerina

> A ima tu i zdravoseljačke logike koju ste možda i spomenule, ali nisam otvarala sve linkove - misionarski položaj (dulji put - pogodan za xx) vs doggy style (kraći put - pogodan za xy)



hahaha, zamišljam svoju baku i njene prijateljice kako na kavi razglabaju o ovoj zdravoseljačkoj logici  :lool: 
ne znam kakva vi to sela gore imate  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

:Laughing: 

Ne znam, al rekla bih da je to vrlo staro narodno saznanje tang  :Wink: .
Sjećam se neke drame s TV-a, iz 80-tih. Nije bilo oznake 12  :Wink: , a bila sam puno premala da ju gledam. Ništa mi nije bilo jasno, a zapamtila sam jednu rečenicu do danas.  Naime, muž se žali što je žena trudna, a nosi curicu. A ona će njemu: Rekla sam ti! Radovane, nemoj s leđa, bit će žensko  :Laughing: .

Edit: naravno da ima na guglu/jutjubu

----------


## Zelena vila

pa možda samo nisi sa svojom bakom došla do te teme  :Grin: , nisam ni ja sa svojom...
no moja susjeda od osamdeset i nešto godina zna za recept oko ženskog orgazma  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

pa hoćeš li podijeliti recept, vilo?

----------


## Peterlin

> hahaha, zamišljam svoju baku i njene prijateljice kako na kavi razglabaju o ovoj zdravoseljačkoj logici 
> ne znam kakva vi to sela gore imate


Eh, draga, bakinu literaturu nisam vidjela, ali u vrijeme mog djetinjstva mama je imala jednu knjigu (stariju od mene) koja se zvala "Higijena žene" i gdje je pisalo kako to treba učiniti npr. u prvoj bračnoj noći - ako baš nikak neJde, onda se žena treba postaviti na rub kreveta (detaljan opis). Nemojmo podcjenjivati mame, bake i njihovu generaciju. Sve su znale, samo je nazivlje bilo malo drugoVačije, hehehe...

----------


## Jurana

> pa možda samo nisi sa svojom bakom došla do te teme , nisam ni ja sa svojom...
> no moja susjeda od osamdeset i nešto godina zna za recept oko ženskog orgazma


Ček, ček, sad smo konačno došli do nečeg zanimljivog

Damn it, na ovom se forumu nikad ne moš opustit pa napreskok čitat

----------


## Zelena vila

hahahaha, a oko ženskog orgazma su tek podijeljena mišljenja, joooj ako se sad opet zapetljamo u to..
bila je rasprava o tome par stranica iza..

----------


## Zelena vila

no sudeci po mojoj susjedi stari recept za dobiti curicu mojega i obližnjih sela  :Smile:  je sex u kojem je žena jako uzbuđena i na kraju doživi orgazam...  :Smile:  
hocemo sad iskustva?  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> Eh, draga, bakinu literaturu nisam vidjela, ali u vrijeme mog djetinjstva mama je imala jednu knjigu (stariju od mene) koja se zvala "Higijena žene"


. Ja sam tu knjigu vidjela kod svoje (sad već 10 godina pokojne) bake. Ona je mislila da je knjiga pretehnička i bezveze.

----------


## tocekica

> no sudeci po mojoj susjedi stari recept za dobiti curicu mojega i obližnjih sela  je sex u kojem je žena jako uzbuđena i na kraju doživi orgazam...  
> hocemo sad iskustva?


Zapravo, to bi bio recept za muško (po dosadašnje iznesenim teorijama)

----------


## Ginger

> A ima tu i zdravoseljačke logike koju ste možda i spomenule, ali nisam otvarala sve linkove - misionarski položaj (dulji put - pogodan za xx) vs doggy style (kraći put - pogodan za xy)


pobijam ovu zadnju tezu  :Grin: 
izlozak br.4  :lool:

----------


## sirius

> pobijam ovu zadnju tezu 
> izlozak br.4


Lako za zadnju tezu.
Ti pobijas sve moguce teze . :worldcup: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## Zelena vila

ma tajna je u kombinaciji recepata  :Grin:

----------


## martinaP

> A ima tu i zdravoseljačke logike koju ste možda i spomenule, ali nisam otvarala sve linkove - misionarski položaj (dulji put - pogodan za xx) vs doggy style (kraći put - pogodan za xy)


Sad kad kazes, ovo kod nas vrijedi 3/3. Isto tako, decko je zacet kasnije u ciklusu, u odnosu na cure.

----------


## Beti3

Mali ispravak: spermiji su ili x ili y.
Tek oplođena stanica ima xx ili xy.

----------


## Beti3

Moram malo prokomentirati ono stavljanje znanstvenih metoda u navodnike.
Zna se kako se rade pokusi da bi se dokazala neka činjenica u medicini (ili bilo gdje). Ili se stvore uvjeti kakvi jesu ili se opažanja rade in situ. Konkretno u ovome što nas zanima, mjeri se pokretljivost, brzina i duljina života spermija u različitim uvjetima. Nikakav pun mjesec ni kuhača pod kušinom nemaju ulogu  :Smile: 

Uglavnom, vrlo su jednostavna pravila dobivena tim pokusima. 
Za dječaka: treba se suzdržavati ejakulacije sve do dana ovulacije (bar tjedan dana), treba ejakulirati što dublje u vaginu, pored samog ušća maternice, a ženin orgazam je gotovo pa neophodan.
Za djevojčicu: imati odnose svaki dan sve do dana prije ovulacije, ejakulirati što bliže ulazu u vaginu i poželjno je da žena nema orgazam.

Položaj nije bitan. Pravila su jako jednostavna. Pridržavanje istih ne daje nikakvu garanciju, nego mogu slučajnost okrenuti na željenu stranu.

Odnos x i y spermija je jako različit. Može ih biti podjednako, kada će ova pravila lakše djelovati, a može biti da je jednih daleko više, pa nikakvi postupci neće dati željeni rezultat, jer jednostavno nekih spermija nema. Znate onu izreku: ja radim samo žensku djecu!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Ima i zanimljivih istraživanja na životinjama iz evolucijske sociobiologije koja pokazuju da spol potomaka ovisi ne samo o genetskom nasljeđu, nego i o karakteru roditelja i dostupnim resursima u okolišu.

Npr. Teorija (i istraživanje) Clutton-Brocka sa Sveučilišta u Cambridgu (mislim iz negdje 80-ih) pokazuje da će dominantne majke imati značajno više muških potomaka. Muški potomci će u svojoj reproduktivnoj dobi birati ženke najsličnije majkama. I obrnuto u slučaju dominantnijih mužjaka. Originalno istraživanje je rađeno na jelenima, koliko se sjećam, ali su mnogi istraživači naknadno radili istraživanja i na drugim skupinama životinja.

I nešto novije istraživanje Sveučilišta u Stanfordu koje prati 3 generacije životinja u zoo-u (primate, lavove, vukove, goveda..) u kojem je pokazano da ženke koje imaju pristup boljim resursima i životnim uvjetima će imati više sinova (koji dalje opet imaju znatno više potomaka). Ženke koje imaju limitirane resurse će "igrati" na sigurno i imati ženske potomke. Što prema istraživačima znači da postoji, za sada, nepoznati unutrašnji mehanizam kojima ženke određuju spol potomaka.
Ja bih još dodala da možda ovisi i o kvaliteti spermija s obzirom na uvjete u kojima roditelji žive.

Ali možemo stavljati i kuhaču pod jastuk...  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, ovaj forum je pravo prosvjetljenje.... Nisam znala za kuhaču, pa ju nisam stavila ispod jastuka, inače tko zna, hehehe...

----------


## Beti3

Ta evolucija je čudna stvar  :Smile:  da li radi nje biramo muškarce koji imaju dobar genetski materijal, a nisu baš dobri, fini ni pristojni? Ako me razumijete  :Smile:  
Apsolutno se slažem da okolina ima itekako utjecaja na spol. I na sve drugo.
A da je čovjek  jedna vrsta životinje, u najboljem smislu to mislim, isto je nepobitno.

----------


## Munkica

Meni je posebno zanimljiva ova teorija iz Cambridga. Poprilično je primijenjiva na ljude iz naše okoline.
Rekla bih i na nas da se ne radi o ICSI trudnoći.

----------


## Optimist

I nasa trudnoca je ICSI i curica je  :Smile: 
Mozda je mikrobiologinja imala kuhacu  :Grin:

----------


## pulinka

> Ima i zanimljivih istraživanja na životinjama iz evolucijske sociobiologije koja pokazuju da spol potomaka ovisi ne samo o genetskom nasljeđu, nego i o karakteru roditelja i dostupnim resursima u okolišu.
> 
> Npr. Teorija (i istraživanje) Clutton-Brocka sa Sveučilišta u Cambridgu (mislim iz negdje 80-ih) pokazuje da će dominantne majke imati značajno više muških potomaka. Muški potomci će u svojoj reproduktivnoj dobi birati ženke najsličnije majkama. I obrnuto u slučaju dominantnijih mužjaka. Originalno istraživanje je rađeno na jelenima, koliko se sjećam, ali su mnogi istraživači naknadno radili istraživanja i na drugim skupinama životinja.
> 
> I nešto novije istraživanje Sveučilišta u Stanfordu koje prati 3 generacije životinja u zoo-u (primate, lavove, vukove, goveda..) u kojem je pokazano da ženke koje imaju pristup boljim resursima i životnim uvjetima će imati više sinova (koji dalje opet imaju znatno više potomaka). Ženke koje imaju limitirane resurse će "igrati" na sigurno i imati ženske potomke. Što prema istraživačima znači da postoji, za sada, nepoznati unutrašnji mehanizam kojima ženke određuju spol potomaka.
> *Ja bih još dodala da možda ovisi i o kvaliteti spermija s obzirom na uvjete u kojima roditelji žive.*


Mislim da je slično primećeno i kod velikog kengura u divljini, da odnos među polovima izuzetno zavisi od dostupnih resursa: u godinama obilja hrane i vode rađa se više mužjaka  :Smile: . 
Koliko su nas učili na studijama (ali od tada je prošlo dobrih 15+godina  :Smile: ), ženski embrioni su, statistički gledano, vijabilniji od muških. Ne znam kakav je stav moderne genetike i embriologije na tu temu, ali u ono vreme disproporcija se objašnjavala između ostalog i različitom stopom preživljavanja embriona: kod majki u lošijim životnim uslovima preživljavaju mahom ženski embrioni, a muški se eliminišu. 
Majke koje žive u blagostanju i obilju, kao što je to slučaj sa dominantnim ženkama koje su privilegovane u svemu, jedu prve i to najkvalitetniju hranu, imaju bolja skloništa i bolju zaštitu mužjaka, mogu da začnu i rode statistički više muških potomaka.
U svakom slučaju čini mi se da na našem kraju planete (još uvek) nema toliko drastičnih razlika u uslovima života da bi značajno uticalo na distribuciju polova- ali vredelo bi videti neku ozbiljniju statistiku o tome, hm....

----------


## zutaminuta

> ... da će dominantne majke ... da ženke ... Ženke koje... nepoznati unutrašnji mehanizam kojima ženke određuju spol potomaka...


Stvarno. Na koju foru kada ženka nije nosioc y kromosoma?

----------


## zutaminuta

> U svakom slučaju čini mi se da na našem kraju planete (još uvek) nema toliko drastičnih razlika u uslovima života da bi značajno uticalo na distribuciju polova- ali vredelo bi videti neku ozbiljniju statistiku o tome, hm....


A, to bi bilo obrazloženje.
Sad, kad bi tome tako bilo zar ne bi u razvijenim zemljama trebali spolovi značajno prevagnuti na mušku stranu, a u nerazvijenim, odnosno najgorim mjestima na svijetu, na drugu, žensku stranu?
A nije tako. U Etiopiji, US, UK, Indiji, posvuda je omjer spolova približno 50:50. A uvjeti života i posebno skrb za žene variraju da je to strahota.

----------


## pulinka

> A, to bi bilo obrazloženje.
> Sad, kad bi tome tako bilo zar ne bi u razvijenim zemljama trebali spolovi značajno prevagnuti na mušku stranu, a u nerazvijenim, odnosno najgorim mjestima na svijetu, na drugu, žensku stranu?
> A nije tako. U Etiopiji, US, UK, Indiji, posvuda je omjer spolova približno 50:50. A uvjeti života i posebno skrb za žene variraju da je to strahota.


S obzirom da si citirala mene, jasno i nedvosmisleno ću ti reći da ne znam odgovor.

----------


## pulinka

S tim što treba uzeti u obzir da su najgora mesta na svetu obično najgora upravo za žene, i da u nemalim državama postoji i (nelegalna) opcija abortiranja ženskih embriona- mislim da se u Kini već vide posledice na proporciji polova zbog toga.

----------


## Beti3

> Stvarno. Na koju foru kada ženka nije nosioc y kromosoma?


Na foru unutarnjeg okoliša   :Smile:  
Vagina i uterus postanu y-friendly

----------


## jelena.O

> I nasa trudnoca je ICSI i curica je 
> Mozda je mikrobiologinja imala kuhacu


Ajde bas me zanima kako u takvim postupcima se odlučuje koji zametak ce se uzeti ako ih ima više?

----------


## zutaminuta

> Na foru unutarnjeg okoliša   
> Vagina i uterus postanu y-friendly


Možda dominatne žene ne silaze dok ne svrše.

----------


## Optimist

> Ajde bas me zanima kako u takvim postupcima se odlučuje koji zametak ce se uzeti ako ih ima više?


To bi trebala pitati mikrobiologe ili ljude od struke.
Ako je vise zametaka, vraca se 1 ili 2 u dogovoru s pacijenticom i s obzirom na zdravstvenu situaciju (u nekim slucajevima, moguce je vratiti max. 3 zametka).
Ostali se zamrzavaju.
Ne vidi se spol zametka, ako te to zanima  :Wink:

----------


## pulinka

> Sad, kad bi tome tako bilo zar ne bi u razvijenim zemljama trebali spolovi značajno prevagnuti na mušku stranu, a u nerazvijenim, odnosno najgorim mjestima na svijetu, na drugu, žensku stranu?


Mogući deo slagalice o polovima: mlađe majke statistički češće od proseka rađaju mušku decu, dok starije majke rađaju češće žensku decu (opet gradivo sa studija, nisam se apdejtovala saznanjima na tu temu, mogla bih ovih dana kanda  :Smile: . Nerazvijene zemlje: mlade majke (više muške dece), razvijene zemlje-starije majke (više ženske dece). Pa ta činjenica vraća proporciju na 50:50 približno.

----------


## pulinka

Tj. ja lično ne znam dovoljno o odnosu polova kod ljudi, niti o svim faktorima koji na utiču proporciju polova u savremenoj populaciji.
Nisam čitala ni radove koje pominje Munkica, i uzorak iz zoo-vrta mi se čini kao nedovoljno velik i nedovoljno reprezentanivan s obzirom na veštačke uslove života, ali ako proguglam biografiju autora i nabrojane nagrade, dolazim do zaključka da su valjda već bolji od mene analizirali njegove radove i verifikovali ih. 
Pa sigurno ne mogu da ih odbacim kao beznačajne ili totalno netačne bez nekog daljeg istraživanja, za šta ovog trenutka nemam vremena.

----------


## Zelena vila

vidim ja da se vecini od vas ovdje dopala kuhaca pod jastukom  :Trep trep:

----------


## Jadranka

Mogla bi i ja pokusat sa kuhacom  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

sad ja definitivno za klinku nisam imala kuhaču, za velikog sam nakon 3 mjeseca skužila da sam trudna, od malog se pojedinosti uopće ne sjećam

----------


## Beti3

Naravno jelena.O, većina se ne sjeća. Ali, ako ti je bitno, bez obzira na sve, onda se sjećaš  :Smile:  ili  baš napraviš friendly enviroment  :Smile:

----------


## Nikol19

Da li ste jos uvijek aktivni na sajtu da meni izracunate

----------


## Sunce345

Pozdrav, je li meni mozete izracunati.hvala

----------


## Sunce345

Pozdrav, moze li i meni netko izracunati ?unaprijed hvala

----------


## Sunce345

> Nitko nije komentirao Pandin post, dolazi li ona još na forum? Elem, ima taj neki sistem izračunavanja po datumu rođenja, moja svekrva ga zna (a ja znam da je vještica  ) i koliko god nevjerojatno, meni i mojim prijateljicama uvijek je pogodila, nikada, baš nikada nije pogriješila. Za moje treće dijete dr je rekao na UZ da je žensko, a moja sveki olovku u ruke, žvrlj račun pis iiiii:"Kakvo žensko. kažem ja da će biti dečko." E, tu je jedvah dočekah i sa ogromnom simpatijom i razumijevanjem prema njoj nježno uzvratih: "Pa da, Vi sigurno znate više od doktora, ipak ste Vi frizerka." Uh, uz svu moju zluradost, BILA JE U PRAVU.
> Ja još uvijek tvrdim da su njena pogađanja koincidencija, ali zar baš svaki put....? Svašta žene čuju po tim salonima......


Moze li meni izracunati, hvala u aprijed

----------

